# Popeye, Olive Oyl & Sweet Pea



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, I guess not! LOL


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, you definitely need to check out the 80s movie with Robin Williams. Sound like an awesome idea!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Well, you definitely need to check out the 80s movie with Robin Williams. Sound like an awesome idea!


This is good advice.

I was just googling & found this pic of a Sweet Pea costume, I'm sure it's a pic for a store bought one, but how CUTE!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

For Popeye's arms, I would probably use a long sleeve shirt as a base, then wrap batting around the forearm for the muscles and cover with nylons or stretchy flesh colored fabric. Then use markers for the anchor tatoos. Sounds like a great family costume!


----------



## swag21 (Apr 15, 2015)

Does anyone have a picture of their Popeye and Olive O costume?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Here's some...

https://www.google.com/search?q=pop...de0K8yWNp6egKAO&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=805


----------

